# Carved King Neptune Door with Luminore copper coating



## Chostet (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been waiting and waiting to post this project but I wanted to post the final pictures before I put anything up... so here it is! A client came to me with a boat themed home office in his f.r.o.g. and he has a door that looks like a boat door going into his bathroom. He wanted to do a 2d carving of king neptune (Norse god of the sea) and I convinced him that he had to go all out to make this project look right... so all out we went! I sent some pictures of the 30 ft tall statue of King Neptune in Virginia Beach to Todd Bailey at Vector Art 3D and he made me a gorgeous model (last picture). I cnc'd King Neptune and hand carved the details (much thanks to Mary May and Izzy Swan for helping with the carving). I cnc'd a hole to fit the client's port hole and added the "bolts" to both sides. I had a sceptor forged at a local blacksmith shop. And then the magic! I sold the client on using Luminore copper for the finish. (http://www.luminore.com). It is hard as heck to use and quite expensive but it is unparalleled in performance. He wanted a weathered verde green patina over the whole door. I wish he would have left it polished.. but his bill, his will! I hope you enjoy this project as much as I enjoyed making it! Thanks, -Chris P.S. Shout out to Aspire software and the Vectric team.. what an incredible product at a great price...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

that is a killer office, love the door.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Cool! I can't get over it. It's just incredible.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

HOLY #%*+^!!! dude major props, that's absolutely amazing!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Awe struck!


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

That is way beyond woodworking. Art. Sculpture. Beautiful.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*process question*

Are you saying that Todd Bailey at Vector made a 3D model based on photos supplied by you of this sculpture? 

http://www.statuemarvels.com/f392/king-neptune-virginia-beach-paul-dipasquale-6220.html

Then you created a cnc program off the model and "carved" it with a combination of the cnc and hand carving?
Very clever use of the technology and the finished product is stunning. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

That is gorgeous, I'm speechless


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Home office?!? The door is a work of art, the office is of another world.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Exceptional work and design. I wish I had the money he spent on the office.

Robert


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicely done... the office "rocks"..


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome, in the literal sense of the word...

I was thinking of putting the EXACT same home-office in my trailer...
Hope you don't mind my stealing yer idea!:laughing:

p


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wondering...*

I'm wondering if this is a one post "wonder" since the OP has not responded to all the accolades or my question?
As an artist I also got to "wondering" about the ethics of using photograhic data of another artists work as the basis for what appears to be a digital reproduction reduced in scale to be sold commercially. I don't know the legal ramifications, but I hope the original artist has granted permission.... or is deceased, which may make the issue moot. Interesting method at least...soon we may see reproductions of all the great Masters? :blink: bill


----------



## painterguy (Jul 13, 2011)

*Great work*

Looks good, you must be a special client.
Didn't think Luminore was selling to applicators anymore.

Amazing wood work also.

Wow


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I'm wondering if this is a one post "wonder" since the OP has not responded to all the accolades or my question?
> As an artist I also got to "wondering" about the ethics of using photograhic data of another artists work as the basis for what appears to be a digital reproduction reduced in scale to be sold commercially. I don't know the legal ramifications, but I hope the original artist has granted permission.... or is deceased, which may make the issue moot. Interesting method at least...soon we may see reproductions of all the great Masters? :blink: bill



Hey Bill I have to agree with you. The work is excellent but strange how it was a one post thing with links to another business. Kind of spammish. :laughing: if that's a word. As for commercially copying others work. It's very questionable if it infringes on someones copyright especially if changes were made. If the original artist is dead there copyright remains good until 50 years after there death.

I also have a question which is if your going to CNC Neptune why hand carve the rest? I have a good idea about the answer but would rather wait for OP to respond first.

Having said all that the door and room are extremely nice and creative.


----------



## DW788 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow.That's amazing


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Original sculptor: http://pauldipasquale.info/home.htm

Having been in the sign business for a number of years (closed it last year unfortunately) I know about copyrights and all that. Legally, you are not to copy another's work w/o their express permission, as the copyright is immediately granted to the author upon the work's inception...regardless if you officially copyright it or not. Ethically, folks get away with it all the time, but that certainly doesn't make it right. Given the significance of the original sculpture, I'd imagine that the original author would have sought official copyright status, but it doesn't matter either way.

Excellent work, though. Too bad it appears spoiled by intellectual property theft (which it may not be, but certainly appears to be the case).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*After a bit of reading*

I found this on the link I posted: 

Virginia Beach's newest attraction is King Neptune, a colossal 34-foot-high bronze statue that rises from the depths of the Atlantic Ocean at 31st Street & Atlantic Avenue, overlooking Neptune Park. 

Volunteers with the popular annual Neptune Festival wanted a statue that honored the festival — now in its 33rd year — as well as the City of Virginia Beach and its citizens. *They raised private funds and commissioned Richmond artist and sculptor Paul DiPasquale, who not only designed and created the massive statue, but accompanied it to China, where it was cast in bronze. *
"Soaring into the Virginia Beach sky, it is the largest cast bronze figure erected in the United States since the US Marine Corps (Iwo Jima) Memorial in Washington, DC," as described on the Festival's Website. 
The documentary, "King Neptune: The Making of the Myth," produced by Paul Michels with Coastal Training Technologies Corporation, aired on Richmond's WCVE and Charlottesville's WCNV. 
The film takes viewers "halfway around the globe and back with amazing footage of an artist's rustic foundry in China and the myriad of logistical challenges that must be overcome to bring the King Neptune dream a reality," said Michels.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ChiknNutz said:


> Original sculptor: http://pauldipasquale.info/home.htm
> 
> Having been in the sign business for a number of years (closed it last year unfortunately) I know about copyrights and all that. Legally, you are not to copy another's work w/o their express permission, as the copyright is immediately granted to the author upon the work's inception...regardless if you officially copyright it or not. Ethically, folks get away with it all the time, but that certainly doesn't make it right. Given the significance of the original sculpture, I'd imagine that the original author would have sought official copyright status, but it doesn't matter either way.
> 
> Excellent work, though. Too bad it appears spoiled by intellectual property theft (which it may not be, but certainly appears to be the case).



I had some dealings with copyrights having some myself, and you are correct. However I also had some dealings with getting an NFL license foe some Art I had done. According to the NFL who will fight to protect there copyrights and such. " *I needed licensing for prints of the work that I did. However no license was needed for the original work regardless of the NFL and or Saints logos and uniforms*.


----------



## Chostet (Jul 9, 2011)

*OP*

Wow, OP here... sorry to leave everybody hanging on the responses.. the shop is pretty slammed these days! Let see.. where to start:

Thanks for the congrats. This was certainly a fun project that I completed for next to nothing. I bid it to win it because it was something I really wanted to make. The client brought me a picture of neptune and thats what he got. There are differences between it and the original. Not much sense in suing me for profit.. didnt really make much.. labor of love...

On to the important stuff: After Todd Bailey made me a model I brought it into Aspire, sliced it (4" thick model cut in 1" thick mdf sheets) set up toolpaths and machined it. As with any CNC carving there is going to be clean up. There are so many details in this piece that a 1/8" ballnose could never create. I could have reduced the time spent sanding had I increased the machine time by triple or more but at some point you just cant beat hand detailing. 

As for the luminore. No, they do not sell directly anymore. You have to go through Colt Industries (?). A bummer considering it costs $5k+ to buy into the system- not very pleased about that at all... however it is a great product when used correctly. It is essentially metal particles in a liquid binder sprayed onto the work surface. Supposedly its better in 50 billion different ways then something like Sculpt Nuveau but if I could do it over again I would have put my $5k elsewhere. Its worth it when you have just the right application... and a client willing to pay for it. 

Once again, thanks for the praise. Let me know if you have any other questions and I will try to respond to them a little quicker. To see more work you can check out www.hostetlercustom.com Thanks, -Chris


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Chostet said:


> Wow, OP here... sorry to leave everybody hanging on the responses.. the shop is pretty slammed these days! Let see.. where to start:
> 
> Thanks for the congrats. This was certainly a fun project that I completed for next to nothing. I bid it to win it because it was something I really wanted to make. The client brought me a picture of neptune and thats what he got. There are differences between it and the original. Not much sense in suing me for profit.. didnt really make much.. labor of love...
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a similar topic discussed here*

Not so much about intellectual property but the technology used to create sculpture and machine it with a CNC. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/technology-vs-handmade-9961/
It seems I recall another "door sculpture " posted here that was quite fantastic and made on a CNC router...any one else remember that one? :blink: bill

like this:


----------

